# Suns 2k7 ratings



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

http://sports.ign.com/nba2k7/suns.html


Nash 91
Marion 92
Amare 93
Diaw 81
Bell 75
Barbosa 73 

James Jones and Piatkowski they have at 73, which I don't get how they're rated the same as Barbosa

For those wondering

God is a 70.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Worthless. Once again, I'll be editting the team to fit the true values. Kurt Thomas with a 69 defensive awareness? Anyone involved with creating these ratings can read this post, fly to Arizona, and receive your beating because you are a moron.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Worthless. Once again, I'll be editting the team to fit the true values. Kurt Thomas with a 69 defensive awareness? Anyone involved with creating these ratings can read this post, fly to Arizona, and recieve your beating because you are a moron.



lol. classic.

Do you normally edit other teams too?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> lol. classic.
> 
> Do you normally edit other teams too?


Yeah, I edit any player that I don't think is right. Then after I am finally done, I play four games in the season and quit. :biggrin:


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

What will it take for Nash to do to get higher then Marion? He's 2 time MVP for gods sake.

OHHH maybe some defense. haha.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Why do you guys think 2k7 is better then EA Live?

I haven't played 2k7 but I heard it's really fake.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Yeah, everyone says 2K is better then Live, but I've always bought Live.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

No doubt about it, NBA Live 2007 is going to be way better.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm expecting the usual: NBA Live 07 will get more games hype, advertising, fanboys, and games sold...

But, once again, I expect 2k7 to be a better game. The same as the last 3 years.

Edit: But yeah... My first reactions when looking at the ratings were "Do these *******s even ****in' watch basketball?!".. which caused some exclamations from those standing a few feet away from me.

Barbosa has an 85 speed? ... AGAIN? Kurt Thomas' post defense is a *WHAT*? 

It's also sad that Pat Burke, aka "God", is a 70.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> I'm expecting the usual: NBA Live 07 will get more games hype, advertising, fanboys, and games sold...
> 
> But, once again, I expect 2k7 to be a better game. The same as the last 3 years.


Amen. Just found out that Lebron bites his fingernails in 2k7.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

These ratings are terrible.

Barbosa, Jones, Piatkowski all at 73? Totally mind-boggling..

And how the hell is Steve Nash not a 100, or ATLEAST a 99? Just ridiculous.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

KidCanada said:


> These ratings are terrible.
> 
> Barbosa, Jones, Piatkowski all at 73? Totally mind-boggling..
> 
> And how the hell is Steve Nash not a 100, or ATLEAST a 99? Just ridiculous.



Um, because he shouldn't be a 100 or 99. 

Only God should be that, and we all know who that is.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Um, because he shouldn't be a 100 or 99.


Yeah and I'm pretty sure Nash's rebounding, blocking, and dunking ratings aren't that high.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Not having a sense of humour must be tough. I'd imagine it would be awkward having conversations and interacting with people.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

KidCanada said:


> Not having a sense of humour must be tough. I'd imagine it would be awkward having conversations and interacting with people.



Not really. I have a sense of humor. I mean Pat = God right? It's also hard to tell on a computer sometimes.


----------

